# Catastrophic Dam Failure  x 2  in Michigan, USA



## Em in Ohio (May 20, 2020)

Two dams collapsing and flood waters rising - Evacuations in progress.

https://www.clickondetroit.com/news...ns-in-mid-michigan-as-dams-fail-what-to-know/


----------



## rgp (May 20, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Two dams collapsing and flood waters rising - Evacuations in progress.
> 
> https://www.clickondetroit.com/news...ns-in-mid-michigan-as-dams-fail-what-to-know/




 Damn, I hate to see that.... I used to travel up through there about every two years or so....I am familiar with the area .


----------



## RadishRose (May 20, 2020)

I just saw some footage on ABC of water breaking through the dam. Wow.
The Edenville Dam, which was built in 1924, was rated in unsatisfactory condition in 2018 by the state.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 20, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I just saw some footage on ABC of water breaking through the dam. Wow.
> The Edenville Dam, which was built in 1924, was rated in unsatisfactory condition in 2018 by the state.


Here is another example of needed infrastructure improvements.  There is very good information here that details the issues that were known about both dams.  I can't imagine the stress overload with virus concerns, the state about to reopen, and then around 10,000 folks being forced from their homes. 

https://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/thousands-evacuated-river-dams-break-central-michigan-70782546


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2020)

That's an awful situation.


----------



## Robert59 (May 20, 2020)

I have a cousin that lives in Midland, MI and she is safe because she lives on top of a big hill.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 20, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I have a cousin that lives in Midland, MI and she is safe because she lives on top of a big hill.


Perhaps her mate was interviewed tonight - a man stating his house was okay for the very same reason.  How fortunate when the rest of the area is so devastated.


----------



## Robert59 (May 20, 2020)

She is single and she said she lives on the other side of Midland.


----------



## Robert59 (May 21, 2020)

*Video, Midland Flood 2020 - Drone - Patman Droneography*


----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2020)

I saw this on the news, how scary it must've been for the residents!


----------

